# Can I really do this?



## Reb1521

Hello all, new to all of this and a bit scared 

I have just found out I am pregnant (around 6 weeks)
I had gestational diabetes with my first child that Turned into type 2 once he was born, he’s now 5 so I’ve been living with it for that long, my partner and I decided to try for another baby last March and we’ve only just got pregnant! .. during all of this craziness going on in the world! 

I have been taking 5mg folic acid daily for around 13 months now so really had a good start on that, my last hba1c reading was 36 so also really good.. but I am petrified.. since finding out I have been advised to take my blood sugars a couple of times a day (I never monitored them before) and they always seem to be a bit high, I’m trying my hardest to cut out the carbs and eat really healthy but I’m still so worried.. I know there’s people in a much worse situation than me but I just wanted some advice and to hear from people who have already been through this ‍♀️♥️

TIA x


----------



## trophywench

Hiya @Reb1521 - we had a new baby on Thursday!  Bring it on again.

You will definitely not be on your own with this pregnancy.


----------



## Deleted member 27171

HI @Reb1521 welcome to the forum and many congratulations on your lovely news!
I cant offer you any advice from experience I’m afraid but I’m sure you will get plenty here. Pregnancy can make bgl more tricky to manage, hence the need to test when you didn’t previously, so don’t be too hard on yourself if your levels are a bit higher than you’d expect. Sounds like you’ve been doing all the right things to prepare. If your levels are still a little high your dr may add/increase medication during your pregnancy, just be sure to keep your nurse/midwife updated with your readings and do call them if you are concerned at any point.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Congratulations.  You’ll have extra support through your pregnancy and help to keep your BG under control. Try not to stress too much. There are challenges but it’s perfectly possible.


----------



## Inka

Congratulations @Reb1521 That’s a great HbA1c   Are you on any medication for your diabetes?
Don’t panic - it sounds like you’ve planned this pregnancy well and have very good control. 

How high are your blood sugars? Have you been given blood sugar targets? The pregnancy targets are very strict as you probably know, but with lots of testing they’re achievable, and you know you’ve managed this before


----------



## SB2015

Great to hear your news @Reb1521 
We celebrated a new baby on here on Thursday.
Just tap into the experience of others and monitor things closely.


----------



## Reb1521

Thank you all for your replies, I already feel less alone!  .. I am currently on the highest dosage of metformin and obviously folic acid but that is it so far, I’m really hoping to keep away from insulin all together hence being fairly strict, my readings today  have actually been much better, around 7.5 all day which I’m really happy with, yesterday they were between 9.5 and 12 which I know isn’t too bad but higher than my usual! .. thanks again for all of your replies, your lovely stories and help have been a real help to put my mind at ease a little bit! X


----------



## Reb1521

SB2015 said:


> Great to hear your news @Reb1521
> We celebrated a new baby on here on Thursday.
> Just tap into the experience of others and monitor things closely.
> 
> 
> That is fantastic news! .. so helpful to hear success stories, they really are worth it aren’t they! X


----------



## Inka

@Reb1521 Its understandable you want to avoid insulin, but don’t be afraid of the idea. It can be a huge help, especially in later pregnancy when insulin resistance increases. If you need insulin later, it’s not a bad thing or a failure on your part at all. It’s a very helpful possible addition to your regime if needed


----------



## MrDaibetes

Hello & congratulations on the pregnancy news. I'm not an expert with pregnancy but you'll be just fine. Keep in touch with your diabetes team, and if you are worried about being high then contact your G.P/Diabetes team they will help you adjust your medication. There is an article here about Diabetes and pregnancy provided by Diabetes UK I hope that helps.






						Planning for a pregnancy when you have diabetes
					

Most women with diabetes have a healthy baby. But planning for pregnancy when you have diabetes is really important. Having diabetes means that you and your baby are more at risk of serious health complications during pregnancy and childbirth. The good news is that by planning ahead and getting...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Reb1521

Hi all, thanks again for your replies, I’m trying to take it Day by day, eating well and trying to walk a bit a day, my 5 year old is keeping me on my toes  .. I am open to insulin but would like to avoid it if possible, I have an appointment with the midwife on the 8th June so will see what she says! ♥️


----------



## KARNAK

Hello @Reb1521 welcome to the forum and congratulations on the good news. As previously said we have had a beautiful baby on Thursday and we look forward to seeing all your pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Reb1521

KARNAK said:


> Hello @Reb1521 welcome to the forum and congratulations on the good news. As previously said we have had a beautiful baby on Thursday and we look forward to seeing all your pictures of your new baby.


Thank you!  .. so exciting! ♥️


----------



## merrymunky

You can TOTALLY do this!

May daughter arrived last week after thinking I would never get here. You can check out my threads for the full story as it has been a long and emotional journey.
The pregnancy was a challenge in terms of keeping the diabetes under control. I had fantastic levels till around 24 weeks then insulin requirements changed and I found I was having lots of hypos. Baby has been totally unaffected though and her levels on birth were normal.


----------



## Reb1521

I have seen your threads and it’s given me so much hope so thank you! .. your daughter is beautiful and they are so worth it aren’t they! ♥️
I have a medication appointment at the hospital on Thursday, I’m sure I’ll get to talk about my options then, daily readings have come down and seem to be on the right track now I’m lowering my carb intake so that’s good, congratulations again and enjoy every minute, they really do grow too fast ♥️ X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great to see you here @Reb1521, and lovely to see that you have been planning and preparing, and are now expecting.

Look forward to following your pregnancy story and wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Reb1521

Hey all, not much to update so far, I had my first appointment with the diabetes team last week and got my targets, fasting below 5.3 and after meals 7.3 which I’m finding a little tough, usually anywhere between 5.6-9.5 .. trying to find my triggers.. I did notice in the morning I was struggling to get my fasting readings below 5.5 and couldn’t work out why, then remembered I am partial to a pint of milk (or 2) before bed  
Much better since I stopped doing that non surprisingly!

Hope to have more updates for you soon, thank you for all of your replies and messages it’s lovely to have people who understand this crazy life we live, although very supportive most of my family and friends seem to think diabetes isn’t a big deal and that I am often being dramatic, I am a drama queen so maybe that’s why ‍♀️

Hope you’re all keeping well and are staying sane in quarantine!!


----------



## Drummer

If you want calcium then try oxtail with a traditional vinegary marinade overnight - cooked in a pressure cooker. It can be hard to find, but it is really tasty.
I was already eating low carb long before diabetes and sailed through pregnancy. Lots of low carb salads and veges - I looked amazing, did not put on loads of weight strong healthy baby. I never limited what I ate in any way - just did not have high starch or sugary food or drink. 
This was long before my diagnosis but I have always had problems with carbs from high carb foods, but even now, salads, stir fries, loads of fresh stuff and I feel brilliant.


----------



## SueEK

Hi @Reb1521 . Many congratulations on your pregnancy. I’m sure your care team will be with you all the way keeping a very close eye on you and adjusting things if they need to be. We have all avidly watched @merrymunky pregnancy and the wonderful birth of her daughter so you will find huge amounts of support here as well. Wishing you all the very best and keep us updated as you go long, we are very interested, very supportive and very nosey haha. Take care x


----------



## Reb1521

Quick update, so far so good ♥️
Diabetic team happy with my BG readings so far and all seems very positive .. saw this little bean on the screen for the first time today, 9 + 3 weeks! ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Inka

Great scan @Reb1521 ! You must be delighted to see her/him   

Well done on your blood sugars too. You’re doing very well. X


----------



## Reb1521

Inka said:


> Great scan @Reb1521 ! You must be delighted to see her/him
> 
> Well done on your blood sugars too. You’re doing very well. X



It was a big relief! .. thank you so much, starting to think maybe I can do this!  x


----------



## merrymunky

Reb1521 said:


> Quick update, so far so good ♥
> Diabetic team happy with my BG readings so far and all seems very positive .. saw this little bean on the screen for the first time today, 9 + 3 weeks! ♥♥♥


That’s fantastic. I’m so pleased for you.


----------



## PhoebeC

Congratulations. As others have said we are here for you when needed. Ask any question 
Hope you are well.
Brilliant scan x


----------



## Reb1521

Hey guys! 

Another quick update, I realise it’s been a long while! Currently 22 weeks pregnant with a baby GIRL! 

My readings are still okay, no insulin so far. Wondering if anybody could answer me when would be the point they would consider giving me insulin, I’m aware of my targets and probably have at least one meal a day where those readings are above target, my fasting bloods are always on target and my others are never really above 9.
So over all they have been pleased at only around 5% of my readings have been over target.

My last HBA1C a couple of weeks ago was 32! .. lowest it’s ever been  

I’m just up for keeping this little babe safe so I’m open to anything now. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to read, sorry it’s took such a long time for an update! ‍♀️ X


----------



## merrymunky

Reb1521 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Another quick update, I realise it’s been a long while! Currently 22 weeks pregnant with a baby GIRL!
> 
> My readings are still okay, no insulin so far. Wondering if anybody could answer me when would be the point they would consider giving me insulin, I’m aware of my targets and probably have at least one meal a day where those readings are above target, my fasting bloods are always on target and my others are never really above 9.
> So over all they have been pleased at only around 5% of my readings have been over target.
> 
> My last HBA1C a couple of weeks ago was 32! .. lowest it’s ever been
> 
> I’m just up for keeping this little babe safe so I’m open to anything now.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to read, sorry it’s took such a long time for an update! ‍♀ X


 This is fantastic news. Congratulations. Baby girls are wonderful! (I would say that...I have one!) 

I’m surprised they haven’t put you on insulin yet. I was put on a low doses of insulatard every night right from day one. My levels were fantastic but they wanted to keep my waking levels below 5.5. I was also given novorapid early on too so I could safely make sure I was eating what I needed to.

It sounds like things are going so well for you.


----------



## Reb1521

merrymunky said:


> This is fantastic news. Congratulations. Baby girls are wonderful! (I would say that...I have one!)
> 
> I’m surprised they haven’t put you on insulin yet. I was put on a low doses of insulatard every night right from day one. My levels were fantastic but they wanted to keep my waking levels below 5.5. I was also given novorapid early on too so I could safely make sure I was eating what I needed to.
> 
> It sounds like things are going so well for you.



Thank you, I already have a sweet boy so a baby girl will be a lovely addition! <3

I developed diabetes after my son was born so I’ve no idea the “norm” for pregnancy and diabetes, my morning bloods have always (fingers crossed) been below my target of 5.3 and it’s usually only my main meal where it might be a bit over my target of 7.8.
I’m not really sure what the “criteria” is for insulin? .. I’ve been told if I can’t keep my bloods to target then I will be placed on it, then at my last appointment I was told I was nowhere near needing insulin .. it’s all very confusing :’) 

I suppose I’ll keep bumping on and try and go with the flow thanks for the reply I hope you’re loving this crazy mum life! X


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Hi @Reb1521 
Great to read that everything is going so well 
I’ve had a bit of a look around NICE and Diabetes UK info and can’t find any clear pathway for when to consider adding insulin treatment, so I guess it’s just down to individual clinicians to decide. You could ask them to be more specific than ‘if you can’t keep your bloods in target’ -. I imagine they just try to not overload you with ‘what ifs’ but it’s understandable you want to know what to expect, if you‘re thinking about it then there’s no harm asking I’m sure they won’t mind the question.


----------



## Reb1521

LucyDUK said:


> Hi @Reb1521
> Great to read that everything is going so well
> I’ve had a bit of a look around NICE and Diabetes UK info and can’t find any clear pathway for when to consider adding insulin treatment, so I guess it’s just down to individual clinicians to decide. You could ask them to be more specific than ‘if you can’t keep your bloods in target’ -. I imagine they just try to not overload you with ‘what ifs’ but it’s understandable you want to know what to expect, if you‘re thinking about it then there’s no harm asking I’m sure they won’t mind the question.



Hi, thanks so much for trying to look around for me, I try hard not to google things such as “pregnancy and diabetes” I’m already a emotional wreck so that’s helpful thank you :’)

I have an appointment with my diabetic consultant in a couple of weeks time and will be sure to ask him to be a little more specific, I do suppose it really does just depend on the person and pregnancy, I can’t fault them otherwise they have been brilliant.

Thanks again x


----------



## trophywench

Well usually reb, it's in the 3rd trimester which diabetic mums start seeing their BG increase more and more - so if you need it get it sorted PDQ.


----------



## Reb1521

Hello all, just wanted to give you all a quick update for anybody wondering/ anybody who stumbles across this thread in the future, my sweet little girl Edie arrived on the 30/12 absolutely amazing weighing a comfortable 7lb 4!
She was born by elective section at 38 weeks so I did have some steroid injections which warented a hospital stay and a slide and scale over night, other than that my pregnancy went amazingly, I managed to keep my blood sugars so well controlled that I never ended up needing insulin, I know everybody is different.
Just want to say thank you to you all because although it probably felt small to you guys your words helped me so much in the beginning and gave me hope! .. worth every second of not being able to eat all the cake! Xxx


----------



## grovesy

Congratulations.


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! She is gorgeous! Many congratulations! 
I am sure it was a lot of hard work and effort on your part keeping your BG levels under control particularly during such a stressful period with the pandemic etc, so you should be exceptionally proud of yourself. Massive WELL DONE!


----------



## Reb1521

rebrascora said:


> Wow! She is gorgeous! Many congratulations!
> I am sure it was a lot of hard work and effort on your part keeping your BG levels under control particularly during such a stressful period with the pandemic etc, so you should be exceptionally proud of yourself. Massive WELL DONE!


Thank you so much, it was w challenge to say the least but a very worth while one  x


----------



## Inka

Awww @Reb1521 ! She’s beautiful! Many congratulations XX


----------



## Reb1521

Inka said:


> Awww @Reb1521 ! She’s beautiful! Many congratulations XX


Thank you xx


----------



## trophywench

Hi Reb, hi Edie!

Gorgeous when they're that little and always when they're asleep anyway!

Well done you.


----------



## Reb1521

Haha they are, then they grow up and give you attitude!  .. thank you!


----------



## Christy

Well done with the blood sugar control and the birth! She is absolutely gorgeous. Lovely names.  And now the fun begins...


----------



## merrymunky

Oh this is such lovely news. Congratulations. She is perfect! Enjoy it. They grow so quickly. Eris is 8 months old today and I have no idea where the time went !!


----------



## Reb1521

merrymunky said:


> Oh this is such lovely news. Congratulations. She is perfect! Enjoy it. They grow so quickly. Eris is 8 months old today and I have no idea where the time went !!


So crazy, they really do grow up too fast, she’s now 10 weeks old it’s crazy! .. my little boy will be 6 in April  xxx


----------



## SB2015

Great to hear from you again.
Enjoy your special day.


----------



## merrymunky

Reb1521 said:


> So crazy, they really do grow up too fast, she’s now 10 weeks old it’s crazy! .. my little boy will be 6 in April  xxx


Eris is 10 months today I just can’t fathom how it has flown by so quickly.


----------

